# Hey LightSpeed!



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 15, 2011)

Didn't wanna hijack the other thread but this is my guy :mrgreen:




ppp8 by SLampear88, on Flickr




DSC_0527 by SLampear88, on Flickr




DSC_0523 by SLampear88, on Flickr




135116_1782571204725_1252800005_2293244_6948192_o by SLampear88, on Flickr




131607_1781052886768_1252800005_2289717_550270_o by SLampear88, on Flickr




DSCN7768-2 by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey lightspeed.....

be my friend too :er:


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## paigew (Dec 15, 2011)

I love your pic with the grass all over his tongue...and the digging at the water thing, so cute. My dog does that too.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't get him to stop eating grass...he's only a little bit of a dog. He's mostly a mix of a cow (grazing) and a cat (thinks he fits on the back of the couch...it's his favorite place to lay).


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 15, 2011)

You two are something.

What beautiful images of two friends. I'm automatically attracted to people who have compassion for something other than people.
I'll get a image of my girl for you, both.
I just have snapshots of her. I'll be frowned upon if I post a snapshot here.
But who cares?

I don't.

If it's ok, I'd like to make both of you friends?

So here she is. My snapshot for the week.
Sophie Bear.  My best friend.

Half Lab, Half Rhodesian Ridgeback, often called, " the Rhodesian bear cub."

You girls might imagine, I love this puppy. She's worth more to me than anything I have.


----------



## paigew (Dec 16, 2011)

she is so beautiful!


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 16, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 16, 2011)

She's gorgeous!


----------

